# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  Thành viên Trungle bán hàng không đúng nội dung và có dấu hiệu thoái thác trách nhiệm

## khangscc

Nội dung cơ bản như sau:
Em có thấy topic ban đầu của thành viên Trungle có một số món hàng đúng nhu cầu nên có liên hệ qua zalo trao đổi và thống nhất một số món hàng như thỏa thuận gồm 3 bộ driver + motor (diver Yako YKA2404MC và motor có encoder kèm theo) giá 1200k, 6jack 3m 20pin giá 600k, 3 bộ ray bản 9 2block 600k, 2 cây vitme kèm motor + khớp nối giá 700k, 30 sợi dây đai đủ loại giá 300k, nội dung thỏa thuận có đoạn em trả giá tổng các món trên là 3tr1 (nguyên giá 3tr4) có hình chụp zalo đính kèm nhưng em tạm xin phép không đăng bây giờ. Khi chuyển khoản xong và cho địa chỉ để gửi hàng thì đối tác bất ngờ thu thêm COD 400k (vậy chi tổng là 3500k (dù có lộn chổ nào phải báo với khách rồi gửi).
Khi nhận hàng và test hàng thì 3 bộ driver đều không dùng được món nào; motor đều cứng cốt, 3 driver bị tèo 2 con, 1 con có vẻ chết 1 kênh nào đó nên chạy rất rung (test bằng motor khác)
Kết lại hàng họ không đúng miêu tả, hàng hỏng chưa kiểm tra đã gửi khách, cách phối ghép thiết bị sai (do lúc đầu em không có time tra cứu, chỉ tin tưởng vào đối tác)
Kính mong Mod xem xét nội dung nêu trên để các thành viên khác lưu ý về sau khi bán hàng. Việc lừa đảo hay không em chưa dám phán tại đây vì chưa có phản hồi tích cực từ đối tác (em không lỗi chổ nào nên không có lý do gì để gọi đối tác, đối tác không liên hệ để giải quyết thì cũng chả sao cả, chưa phải số tiền lớn để ra pháp luật hay gì hết, còn luật ngoài thì khác)

----------

ducduy9104, elenercom, GORLAK, Luyến, minhhung999, Totdo, Tuấn

----------


## chuvanbinhpt

> Nội dung cơ bản như sau:
> Em có thấy topic ban đầu của thành viên Trungle có một số món hàng đúng nhu cầu nên có liên hệ qua zalo trao đổi và thống nhất một số món hàng như thỏa thuận gồm 3 bộ driver + motor (diver Yako YKA2404MC và motor có encoder kèm theo) giá 1200k, 6jack 3m 20pin giá 600k, 3 bộ ray bản 9 2block 600k, 2 cây vitme kèm motor + khớp nối giá 700k, 30 sợi dây đai đủ loại giá 300k, nội dung thỏa thuận có đoạn em trả giá tổng các món trên là 3tr1 (nguyên giá 3tr4) có hình chụp zalo đính kèm nhưng em tạm xin phép không đăng bây giờ. Khi chuyển khoản xong và cho địa chỉ để gửi hàng thì đối tác bất ngờ thu thêm COD 400k (vậy chi tổng là 3500k (dù có lộn chổ nào phải báo với khách rồi gửi).
> Khi nhận hàng và test hàng thì 3 bộ driver đều không dùng được món nào; motor đều cứng cốt, 3 driver bị tèo 2 con, 1 con có vẻ chết 1 kênh nào đó nên chạy rất rung (test bằng motor khác)
> Kết lại hàng họ không đúng miêu tả, hàng hỏng chưa kiểm tra đã gửi khách, cách phối ghép thiết bị sai (do lúc đầu em không có time tra cứu, chỉ tin tưởng vào đối tác)
> Kính mong Mod xem xét nội dung nêu trên để các thành viên khác lưu ý về sau khi bán hàng. Việc lừa đảo hay không em chưa dám phán tại đây vì chưa có phản hồi tích cực từ đối tác (em không lỗi chổ nào nên không có lý do gì để gọi đối tác, đối tác không liên hệ để giải quyết thì cũng chả sao cả, chưa phải số tiền lớn để ra pháp luật hay gì hết, còn luật ngoài thì khác)



mấy bộ chết bán ko bác?e lấy linh kiện

----------


## GORLAK

Vãi bác, có gì alo, sao lại đào mộ lên, họ đã giải quyết êm xui rồi.

----------

chuvanbinhpt

----------


## atc

> mấy bộ chết bán ko bác?e lấy linh kiện


Em co mấy cái driver servo va biến tần cho bác lấy linh kiện , nhắn tin hoặc zalo 0907062000

----------

chuvanbinhpt

----------


## chuvanbinhpt

> Vãi bác, có gì alo, sao lại đào mộ lên, họ đã giải quyết êm xui rồi.


Bác trungle làm ăn uy tín sợ giờ mấy vụ scan này chứ

----------

